# Age Groups



## ww1ace (Dec 1, 2005)

Hi all, I ain't gonna tell you my age, but I figure all of you guys are in your 40's or 50's!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 1, 2005)

I wouldn't be so sure...

18 here...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 1, 2005)

35. Turn 36 in February. I also like sunshine, long walks by the harbour front, and little baby ducks. My favourite colour is blue.


----------



## me262 (Dec 1, 2005)

ww1ace said:


> Hi all, I ain't gonna tell you my age, but I figure all of you guys are in your 40's or 50's!


you will be surprosed by the wide range of the members's age, this does not means we are a bunch of oldtimers ( retired or vets)


----------



## trackend (Dec 1, 2005)

Most of us are very young actually WW1 the only real oldies are CC Lanc who are both in their 70's Evan is only 12 but he posts his dads picture in his Avatar to fool people into thinking he's much older and although Adler is in the forces he had to put on a false moustache and forge his birth certificate to fool the recruiting officer even then he only scraped through by wearing camouflage diapers.
As for myself I am awaiting puberty and the opportunity to relinquish my place as the lead soprano in the East Acton Boy-es anti tank Choir.


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 1, 2005)

> Hi all, I ain't gonna tell you my age


From that statement, I can assume 2 things...

First, that u are just a little kid still wearing Pampers....

Second, that u are a soft, feminine, girly-type of geek, similar to one of our Admins, CC....

Seriously, that was an extrememly gay thing to say, like some fat bitch who talks about her weight.... 

And BTW, I'm 39.6 years old....


----------



## evangilder (Dec 1, 2005)

Lee, you crack me up. I guess I am not far from farting dust like you.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 1, 2005)

Well I think I might be one of the more senior guys here....


----------



## evangilder (Dec 1, 2005)

Nah, Joe, you don't look a day over 79!


----------



## trackend (Dec 2, 2005)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Well I think I might be one of the more senior guys here....



Take note guys. Don't fly in the forces, see what pulling to many G's does for the complexion (poor old FBJ).
And that's after industrial strength Botox treatment, he looks like Joan Rivers sucking a lemon.


----------



## Pisis (Dec 2, 2005)

trackend said:


> Most of us are very young actually WW1 the only real oldies are CC Lanc who are both in their 70's Evan is only 12 but he posts his dads picture in his Avatar to fool people into thinking he's much older and although Adler is in the forces he had to put on a false moustache and forge his birth certificate to fool the recruiting officer even then he only scraped through by wearing camouflage diapers.
> As for myself I am awaiting puberty and the opportunity to relinquish my place as the lead soprano in the East Acton Boy-es anti tank Choir.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 2, 2005)

Haha brilliant Track  Im 16 years 2 months...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 2, 2005)

nice one trakkie 

and i'm 15 and 6 months (well eactually it'll be 6 months tomorrow )


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 2, 2005)

Nice one Lee


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 2, 2005)

trackend said:


> although Adler is in the forces he had to put on a false moustache and forge his birth certificate to fool the recruiting officer even then he only scraped through by wearing camouflage diapers.



LOL  That is great!

I am 25 years old though, however after almost 6 years of service in the Army I feel like I am 60. I can only imagine how the guys who served longer feel!


----------



## JCS (Dec 2, 2005)

19 here...

For some reason I thought you were in your 30s, Gnomey


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 2, 2005)

Why? I don't see myself as giving the impression of a 30 year old


----------



## JCS (Dec 2, 2005)

LOL I dunno where I got that from


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 2, 2005)

Because Gnomey just seems like an old screen name.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 2, 2005)

It does? I don't really think so, but fair point anyway.


----------



## me262 (Dec 2, 2005)

well, if you want numbers: will be 45 next febuary


----------



## ww1ace (Dec 2, 2005)

trackend said:


> Evan is only 12 but he posts his dads picture in his Avatar to fool people into thinking he's much older quote]
> 
> Wow, I'm only a year older then him. You do the math. 13!


----------



## JCS (Dec 2, 2005)

Hooo boy, another P-38


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 2, 2005)




----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 2, 2005)

Dear God Almighty, please no, not another -38... I dont know if my nerves can handle that....

Evan is not a little kid ww1ace.... He is an old fucker like me and FBJ...

And if ur wondering how old someone is, go to the members mugshot page and see for urself what everyone, well most everyone, looks like...


----------



## 102first_hussars (Dec 2, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> 35. Turn 36 in February. I also like sunshine, long walks by the harbour front, and little baby ducks. My favourite colour is blue.



So you free on sunday?


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 2, 2005)

Fag.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Dec 2, 2005)

Dick


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 2, 2005)

102first_hussars said:


> So you free on sunday?


Depends. You buying?


----------



## 102first_hussars (Dec 3, 2005)

Your a maritmer? ah youre probably in my price range


----------



## trackend (Dec 3, 2005)

Well Im (see below) Im Chinese thats why the guys keep calling me Lee
My name Is Lee Ho and I live on a boat.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Dec 3, 2005)

The first one, I swear that is a Japanese letter, or maybe it is very similar.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 3, 2005)

kinda looks like half a picnic table


----------



## Pisis (Dec 3, 2005)

...or like a school table.......


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 3, 2005)

102first_hussars said:


> Your a maritmer? ah youre probably in my price range


You've never been here, have you?


----------



## 102first_hussars (Dec 3, 2005)

Nope, what whores arent cheap their?


----------



## plan_D (Dec 3, 2005)

My god you're stupid. 

And I have no age because I'm merely a figment of your imagination. Really, I'm 18 physically and 169 mentally ...I died a little inside everyday of my life.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Dec 3, 2005)

"I died a little inside everyday of my life." 

you say that like its a bad thing


----------



## plan_D (Dec 3, 2005)

Of course, because the laughing afterwards indicated suicidal tendencies. My god, you're stupid.


----------



## evangilder (Dec 4, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> Evan is not a little kid ww1ace.... He is an old fu*ker like me and FBJ...



Old fu*ker? Hey, I resemble that remark! Yep, Les said he was 39.6, well I am just behind at 39.5. Damn Les, you ratted me out. hehe


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 4, 2005)

I feel like I am 60 right now, especially when my wife had to put the hot compress on my back this morning because it swelled up and locked up on me. Damn that was painful.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 4, 2005)

What happened Adler?

Yeah, my heart says I'm 18 but my body sometimes says "You're no kid! Smarten up!".


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 4, 2005)

Dont know, I just woke up that way. It hurts. Feeling better now, which is good because I have to go to dance lessons tonight with my wife.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 4, 2005)

Dont know, I just woke up that way. It hurts. Feeling better now, which is good because I have to go to dance lessons tonight with my wife.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 4, 2005)

Lets hope you don't collapse. 
Not that it would be very funny I suppose.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 4, 2005)

I hope not also.


----------



## plan_D (Dec 4, 2005)

Back problems are awful. The worst thing is everyone who has never had one doesn't believe how painful they are. I had one that lasted for a month and half, all the doctor did was pump me full of pain killers the entire time! That was a great month and a half...


----------



## ww1ace (Dec 4, 2005)

plan_D said:


> Back problems are awful. The worst thing is everyone who has never had one doesn't believe how painful they are. I had one that lasted for a month and half, all the doctor did was pump me full of pain killers the entire time! That was a great month and a half...



Yeah, no kidden. Yesterday I had back problems. For a while I thought I was Govenor Conally in November of '63!


----------



## ww1ace (Dec 4, 2005)

JCS said:


> Hooo boy, another P-38


 What do you mean by me being a P-38? I ain't fast, don't have guns on me, and I can't fly! HEHE  I ain't a troll like you think I am. I just study the 20th Century.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 4, 2005)

My dad has back problems, which were ineviotable because of wht hes been doing all his life. Theyve just given him pain killers too, and despite the fact he wanted an x-ray they said he didnt need one...He still wants one but they wont let him...

One funny thing about the whole scenerio is that some of his tablets are called "Proven retard..."


----------



## Erich (Dec 4, 2005)

man you are guys are way too young to start having back problems....this is heart wrenching. I'm 50 something and feel like a million bucks. Must be all the insane bike riding with a 25F headwind in my face 8) 

bike riding yes I am due for another one this morn before my lights go up on the gingerbread house...

CC what is your father doing for exercise, can he do some stretches that are not too tedious ? how about one of those massage units that are sold everywhere ?

♫ E ♫


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 4, 2005)

He has one of those massagers but he complains it jjust makes it worse. He does some simple exercises every morning and evening and has a muscle stimulator when hes at home but they dont seem to be doing anything.


----------



## JCS (Dec 4, 2005)

ww1ace said:


> What do you mean by me being a P-38? I ain't fast, don't have guns on me, and I can't fly! HEHE I ain't a troll like you think I am. I just study the 20th Century.



By P-38 I mean P-38 Pilot, hes one of the younger members here. Everyones jokes always go right over his head, like Trackends went right over yours......


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 4, 2005)

ww1ace said:


> I just study the 20th Century.



As does everyone else here pretty much, and there is quite a bit of real knowledge that is floating around here.



Erich said:


> man you are guys are way too young to start having back problems....this is heart wrenching. I'm 50 something and feel like a million bucks.



You also have not been feeling the vibrations of a helicopter up your spine for almost 1500 flight hours.  My back problems started after my tour in Iraq. I had to lean completly out the side my aicraft to watch our tail and make sure no one was trying to shoot us down from our six. I had to do that with amoured plates straped to my chest and back. I now have a slight curvature to my back that I did not have before Iraq. Eversince I have been back, I have been having back problems. A friend of mine is only 3 years older than me just had back surgery and was medically discharged from the army. All because of our job and how we had to do it.


----------



## trackend (Dec 4, 2005)

You have my sympathy Adler, which is more than I get from my missus when my back goes out she just calls me Quasimodo as its self inflicted.
I had an old car in the 70's and being a typical young guy thought I was strong and could take out the engine without using a hoist I got it on to the edge of the engine bay when it slipped off and instead of letting it go I attempted to hold it I felt something go ping in me back an that was that. Most of the time I'm OK but a couple of times a year it goes out and I'm doing a Charles Laughton. I get really frustrated doing things like pull on me trousers in the morning as I cant bend down nor straighten up.
Perhaps you can see your quack Adler and he can get something sorted for you with a specialist.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 4, 2005)

I would love to get mine fixed. I am waiting till I am out of the Army though next year, because I do not want to stop flying right now. I want to fly right up until I get out.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 4, 2005)

well your back doesn't exactly feel a million bucks after a day of sheap shearing


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 4, 2005)

And what, pray tell, do u do to those poor innocent sheared ewes once they're all nice and smooth Lanc???


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 4, 2005)

let them back out into the field  and there's a 200+lb ram too, he's huge but quite friendly actually.............


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 4, 2005)

> let them back out into the field.


Yea right, and the Pope shits in the woods....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 4, 2005)

why, what are you implying i do with them


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 4, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> he's huge but quite friendly actually.............



Thats sick!


----------



## 102first_hussars (Dec 4, 2005)

He is insinuating what you are doing with them when they are not in the feild


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 4, 2005)

Oh you got jokes huh? Nice try at insulting me. I know your panties are in a bunch because of those other threads you have been posting in, but it was a pretty bad attempt. Better try again next time. 

Talk to Les, he might be able to give a few pointers.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Dec 4, 2005)

What the hell? those posts are digested and in my toilet, I made a harmless funny joke laugh about it and move on, holy sh*t


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 4, 2005)

Yes lets...


----------



## 102first_hussars (Dec 4, 2005)

Oh and one more thing the joke was in reference to Lanc and the sheep, so I have no idea what makes you think I was talking about you.


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 4, 2005)

I'll admit, Im kinda lost on this one as well...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 4, 2005)

Look at the positioning of your post....

By the way, why did you edit your post. I did not get to finish reading about how I was scattered.....


----------



## 102first_hussars (Dec 4, 2005)

being, you are a scatterd being, I edited that becuz I saw that you had agreed with what I said previously, but I had to clarify who the joke was aimed at.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 4, 2005)

OK.....


----------



## plan_D (Dec 4, 2005)

Erich, I haven't got back problems as such. I had one big problem with it when I was playing football and tried to tackle someone, it was went ground and my legs kind of both went the opposite way then my back gave in. Ever since then every now and then it reminds me what I did. Although, it's not a spinal problem it's a muscle problem so it's not that bad. It's when it gets your spine that it's a real problem.


----------



## Erich (Dec 4, 2005)

try falling out of a 125 foot tall oak tree onto a lower limb about 2 feet through..........geezo ! Back pain is just that a terrible feeling and a butt load of care usually for the rest of your life. I have been real fortunate even in a headon bike accident that I can still walk, bend over and the like. I sympathize with you guys, all of you and CC your dad too, that sounds most grevious. It's the back or the knees in most cases that I find seem to blow out in an earlier age. You can do all the therapy created in this world but if scar tissue develops and the bones start to lock and seize/cartlidge disentigrates, then there is basically a thought of grin and bear best you can which is pure hell.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Dec 4, 2005)

> try falling out of a 125 foot tall oak tree onto a lower limb about 2 feet through



Try getting hit by a 1969 Corvette(It was such an honour  ) , I came out with more minor injuries than one would expect, because I managed to jump on the hood, but I rolled over the windsheild onto the top(Of which I had a dragged my back across the antenna making a nice clean gash) and spun right on the ground behind the vehicle, I dislocated my shoulder and fractured my elbow joint on the landing, which one of you can guess how I landed?

I got compensation for it, 6000 dollars if I remeber correctly.


----------



## Erich (Dec 4, 2005)

re-read my post. I was involved in a hit and run on my bike, a head on I was doing 30mph plus on the flat and an old bitch in a pristine studabaker did not give me the right away and tired to make me part of her windshield and hood. as I was laying on the ground with my bike helmet split in half, I yelled at her as she pulled up next to me "what the hell was that all about, and to pull over out of the driveway to the shopping mall". She calmly said.......what's the matter didn't you see me ? I hobbled over to my bike and in a flash she was gone into the parking lot around the corner of the mall with 4 eye-wintesses yelling at me to get her license number. yeah here I am barely able to stand with the world spinning. that may well have been the closest bike call I have had, slid some 25 feet on my ass, ripped my long tights to shreds, busted helmet, bent front forks and geeked paint job and did the split eagle into a telephone poll. I was on my back for 10 days healing up wishing just for a few seconds time with that woman and her vehicle, just wanting to teach her a little driver discipline and learning to eye the road. the old bag is probably dead by now. Yep back problems SUCK !


----------



## 102first_hussars (Dec 5, 2005)

I had a similar incident with my bike when I was 17, no car this time just my head hitting the curb really really hard, I thank god everyday that incident comes to mind that I was smart enough to wear my helmet because another boy shortly after was killed due to a lack of proper head protection.


----------



## plan_D (Dec 5, 2005)

After both of those crashes, hussars, did you use poppies to make opium?


----------



## 102first_hussars (Dec 5, 2005)

No


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 5, 2005)

I had a Main Rotor Blade Tip Cap bow down from the rotor was from another aircraft and hit me on my head. Hurt like hell! Cracked my flight helmet and the Tip Cap. I am a firm believer that if it had not been for my flight helmet I would have had a spinal injury or head injury.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Dec 5, 2005)

I hear ya


----------



## evangilder (Dec 5, 2005)

Ouch, Adler! You were damn lucky.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 5, 2005)

I am just glad that the blades were not spinning, that Tip Cap would have made minced meat out of me. Then again though I think if the blade had been spinning quick eneogh it would not have bowed at all. Then again I dont know, never been in that situation before.


----------



## mosquitoman (Dec 11, 2005)

20.1, but remember, you're only as old as the woman you feel


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 11, 2005)

LOL


----------



## Clave (Dec 11, 2005)

49 - not that it matters...


----------



## ww1ace (Dec 11, 2005)

I'm 13 today, IT'S MY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## P38 Pilot (Dec 11, 2005)

Happy Birthday! Im 14!


----------



## P38 Pilot (Dec 11, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> Dear God Almighty, please no, not another -38... I dont know if my nerves can handle that....
> 
> Evan is not a little kid ww1ace.... He is an old fu*ker like me and FBJ...
> 
> And if ur wondering how old someone is, go to the members mugshot page and see for urself what everyone, well most everyone, looks like...



Oh come on! Im not *that* bad!  

You'll get used to Les ww1ace.

By the way, welcome!


----------



## ww1ace (Dec 11, 2005)

Oh come on, me and 38 aren't that bad!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 11, 2005)

Happy Birthday


----------



## P38 Pilot (Dec 11, 2005)

Les just thinks im annoying to him. I guess he doesn't like young people...


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 11, 2005)

My son is 18 and I coach High School Hockey... Yea, I dont like young people...

Meatball, you're annoying to just about everyone here... But, to give u credit, you've come a long way..


----------



## Pisis (Dec 12, 2005)

Happy B-Day, junior.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 12, 2005)

Happy Birthday.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 12, 2005)

happy monday!

(well i could hardly say happy birthday could i, i'd just look stupid )


so do you like me les


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 12, 2005)

Not in the way you like sheep I guess


----------



## Erich (Dec 12, 2005)

Happy Birthday young apprentice ! 8)


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 12, 2005)

Yes Lanc, I like u and CC very much, although I'd like CC more so if he were a sheep fucker like urself...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 12, 2005)

:bday: Happy birthday!!


----------



## Pisis (Dec 13, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> Yes Lanc, I like u and CC very much, although I'd like CC more so if he were a sheep fu*ker like urself...



I think know I found out why this is a "family site".... every noob that goes around here is scared and ed by a warm (literally...) welcome....... lol


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 13, 2005)

Happy Birthday.

LOL Pisis.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 13, 2005)

Pisis said:


> lesofprimus said:
> 
> 
> > Yes Lanc, I like u and CC very much, although I'd like CC more so if he were a sheep fu*ker like urself...
> ...



i think we scare and  some of the longer serving members too


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 13, 2005)

I know I am scared to come on here and see more pictures of CC doing things with white stuff that he calls "milk"!


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 13, 2005)

Amen to that brother...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 13, 2005)




----------



## Pisis (Dec 14, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I know I am scared to come on here and see more pictures of CC doing things with white stuff that he calls "milk"!



just imagine what the newbie memebrs or people who aren't familiar with this site might think about it.............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 14, 2005)

It was double clotted cream...milk has too low a viscosity...


----------



## ww1ace (Dec 15, 2005)

Thanks all!


----------



## Pisis (Dec 15, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> It was double clotted cream...milk has too low a viscosity...



Don't try to burke the fact now. We all know what it was really.... You dirty young man!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 15, 2005)

I wouldnt use yoghurt! You sick minded person


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 16, 2005)

CC stop trying to hide your secret....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 16, 2005)

i had a "yoghurt" today


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 16, 2005)

There he goes. You just wind him up and let him go....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 17, 2005)

it's not just me though, CC had one too, we had them together


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 17, 2005)

It's official then.

(I've been waiting to use this.  )


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 17, 2005)

I havent had a yoghurt today...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 17, 2005)

oh come on skimmey we've got allot gayer than this


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 17, 2005)

I couldn't wait to use my shiny new "GAY" seal though.


----------



## Pisis (Dec 17, 2005)

i think that cc your "junior admin" should be changed to "junior gay"


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 17, 2005)

so that'd make CC the head gay


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 17, 2005)

Head? Ill give you head...

No wait! Errrmm...

Right, ok


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 17, 2005)

you sicken me, i mean i thought of a head joke but not even i'd go there


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 17, 2005)

Its thanks to people like me who explore the unknown places that no-one else would dare to explore that the human race is as advanced as it is 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 17, 2005)

and the hamster would argue it's because of people like me we're going backwards


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 17, 2005)

Or poeple like you havent caught up yet  Perhaps "Mr. Slow" should have been your book..


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 17, 2005)

no i'm rather pleased with that choice  unfortunatly they didn't have a Mr. Goth for adam


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 17, 2005)

Or Mr. F*cking Amazing for me...Oh well.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 17, 2005)

ok then, which one would i be


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 17, 2005)

Little Miss Contrary


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 17, 2005)

that's about as funny as one of Mr. Grumpy's jokes


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 17, 2005)

You can talk, Mr. Muddle


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 18, 2005)

Alright now, get a room you two....


----------



## Pisis (Dec 18, 2005)

i think they already do.... perhaps you're chatting in your IT school room?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 18, 2005)

Well at break we do occasionally tie people up in our little room...


----------



## Pisis (Dec 18, 2005)

i never did anything like this


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 18, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> Well at break we do occasionally tie people up in our little room...



And do what?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 18, 2005)

Point and laugh...Of course


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 18, 2005)

Just checking...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 19, 2005)

oh so you believe him! you'd never believe me for saying that!



> never did anything like this



so this's your first time? it's ok, we'll go easy for the first few minutes


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 19, 2005)

No we wont, hit him hard, its the only way he'll learn...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 19, 2005)

fair enough, although, we don't want to scare him away, meybe if we offer him a bicuit


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 19, 2005)

I would let you off easy, but others would not here....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 19, 2005)

ah, you have a different style to us then  maybe we could all get together and compre them sometime


----------



## Pisis (Dec 19, 2005)

i won't be doing and sickness with you teens. forget it....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 19, 2005)

try it, the first one's free


----------



## Pisis (Dec 19, 2005)

i said already....... NO! you'll have to find someone else....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 19, 2005)

but it's so hard!

it's not easy finding other people either


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 19, 2005)

Pisis said:


> i said already....... NO! you'll have to find someone else....



Dont knock it till youve tried it! Unless you already have tried it...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 19, 2005)

Oh boy... there being gay again!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 19, 2005)

You mean still.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 19, 2005)

hey, we haven't been this gay in a few days, we've earnt the right to just let it all hang out


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 19, 2005)

I dont have the right but I do it anyway, and you love a rebellious man do you..


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 21, 2005)

Im leaving...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 21, 2005)

not if we get you first


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 21, 2005)

Im gone....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 22, 2005)

Thats a lie.


----------



## ww1ace (Dec 23, 2005)

Monkeynincompoop!


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 23, 2005)

IF THIS GAY-BOY GEORGE LOVING SHIT DOESNT CEASE AND DESIST IMMEADIATLY, I WILL LOCK THIS THREAD AND FLUSH IT DOWN THE TOILET WHERE IT BELONGS!!! THIS IS THE ONE AND ONLY WARNING...

Oh and BTW, I thought u were already gay Pisis, "Not that theres anything wrong with that" (Sienfeld)....


----------



## Pisis (Dec 23, 2005)

How could you tell?
I'm not gay.
I like pussy.
Now you can lock this thread.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 23, 2005)




----------



## ww1ace (Dec 23, 2005)

Would you guys just shutup about the gay stinkerwinkers! I didn't put this thread on o people could talk about gay people or George W. Dumb, I put on here to have fun!


----------



## Pisis (Dec 23, 2005)

Oh dear, come on, you don't like us?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 23, 2005)

i think we gayed his thread


----------



## Crippen (Dec 23, 2005)

Ok I cant be bothered reading 9 pages and thought someone might need to help change the gay thread anyway.
Well I am 48 >>>> am supposed to make some sort of comment here, like your only as old as the man you feel and all that.
but hey....why bother, Im 48 and lovely.

PS I'm not gay (not sure if that will end the gay thread or start one up again lol)


----------



## plan_D (Dec 23, 2005)

She is gay really ...but don't tell her, it's a christmas surprise.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 24, 2005)

damn i wanna make a joke here but it'd proberly get cripps put in jail


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 24, 2005)

All the more reason to tell us


----------



## Crippen (Dec 24, 2005)

which jail and do the have internet access? and are their any cute woman seeing I am about to find out I'm gay tomorrow   

Hugs to 'all' the men and women out there this Chistmas. Love xxx Crippen. (covered either way now  )


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 24, 2005)

The jail where you dance with a wooden chair if you cant find a partner


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 26, 2005)

ww1ace said:


> Would you guys just shutup about the gay stinkerwinkers! I didn't put this thread on o people could talk about gay people or George W. Dumb, I put on here to have fun!



Wow someone did not get what they want for Christmas!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 26, 2005)

and me and CC were having fun


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 26, 2005)

Yeah its only a bit of bum fun


----------



## Erich (Dec 26, 2005)

go ride a bike .............. hard !  8)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 26, 2005)

If only I didnt bust my chain doing some extreme heavy acceleration the other day...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 26, 2005)

and i took out me dad's scrambler the other day.......


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Dec 27, 2005)

Why does hussars have two yellow cards?


Spam-spam-spamdededdy-spam.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 27, 2005)

you know you could've passed that off as a serious post if it wasn't for the 



> Spam-spam-spamdededdy-spam


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 27, 2005)

Because he likes the colour yellow I guess


----------



## P38 Pilot (Dec 30, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> ww1ace said:
> 
> 
> > Would you guys just shutup about the gay stinkerwinkers! I didn't put this thread on o people could talk about gay people or George W. Dumb, I put on here to have fun!
> ...



I got everything i wanted for Christmas! I got this awesome M-4 Airsoft gun that can fire semi or auto, I also got this WWII Aircraft Poster which now hangs over my bed, and i also got _Brothers in Arms: Road to Hill 30_ for the PS2. Oh and I also got a Sturmgeschutz III Model. I'll get pictures of them soon.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 30, 2005)

that sounds great but i take it you didn't hear? as there are so many poeple in the world suffering everyone on the board decided that whatever they got for christmas they'd pass on to a charity, everyone has agreed so far, you're not going to let us down are you


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 30, 2005)

I'm exempt though, 'coz I'm just too pretty. 

What?...I am.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 30, 2005)

I gave my winter sweaters that I got for christmas to some needy children that live in the jungles of Congo. I figured they needed to keep warm there.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 30, 2005)

If anyone wants my new Band of Brothers DVDs, they'll have to pry 'em from my greedy little fingers.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 30, 2005)

Oh come on, give them to someone living in a tent in Angola! They need it more than you.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 30, 2005)

i've got a small box of stuff ready for oxfam, they'll be able to do something with it...........


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 30, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Oh come on, give them to someone living in a tent in Angola! They need it more than you.


They'll just have to wait for Santa the same as I did. If they're good, maybe he'll bring some next year.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 30, 2005)

You Grinch!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 30, 2005)

No way, I love Christmas! But what's mine is mine.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 30, 2005)

Alright You Scrooge!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 30, 2005)

Hey, I only worry about the local needy at Christmas time. Some scarecrow halfway around the world is the last thing on my mind. I see enough poor folks living in dumpsters in the middle of January right here in Halifax that need my charity more. What I can spare that is.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 30, 2005)

Im only kidding with you NS!


----------



## plan_D (Dec 31, 2005)

I farted in a jar and sent it to Zimbabwae, I figured they needed my meaty nutrition.


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 31, 2005)

Man the must be some pretty dense gaseous vapors pD... What the hell were u eating, Cornish Pasties???


----------



## Pisis (Dec 31, 2005)

vodka with beer.............


----------



## plan_D (Dec 31, 2005)

Haha , I actually had one the other day.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 1, 2006)

was it from cornwall though?


----------



## plan_D (Jan 1, 2006)

I didn't read the packet ...and plus, if it was it'd probably smell like sh*t ...and it actually smelled quite nice...so in conclusion, it wasn't from cornwall.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 1, 2006)

well then it's not a cornish pasty.........


----------



## plan_D (Jan 1, 2006)

True, is real nutrition - sorry to shit on your shit smelling food.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 1, 2006)

what?


----------



## plan_D (Jan 1, 2006)

I'm saying your county smells like shit, by informing you that A) Your food is sh*t ... B) It smells like sh*t and for good measure I'll add that you smell like sh*t...

Oh yeah, happy new year.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 1, 2006)

if our food's shit why do so many people eat it and why's it kept going so long  and farmers don't really mind the smell of shit


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 1, 2006)

That does not say much Lanc....


----------



## plan_D (Jan 2, 2006)

Ah, but we don't eat your food. We copy your food, then make it real by putting stuff in it that doesn't smell like sh*t.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 2, 2006)

it wasn't a ginsters pasty was it? cos don't judge cornish pasties by them, they're about as cornish as Les............


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 2, 2006)

> We copy your food, then make it real by putting stuff in it that doesn't smell like sh*t.


LMFAO....


> they're about as cornish as Les............


Hey now, just because I dont enjoy the company of sheep doesnt make me a non-Cornishian...


----------



## trackend (Jan 2, 2006)

Sorry for butting in (sheep joke there Les) I trust you all had a good Xmas Ive been out of the loop with some work stuff. 
Post over, carry on taking the piss


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 2, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> > We copy your food, then make it real by putting stuff in it that doesn't smell like sh*t.
> 
> 
> LMFAO....
> ...



LOL


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 2, 2006)

plan_D said:


> I'm saying your county smells like sh*t, by informing you that A) Your food is sh*t ... B) It smells like sh*t and for good measure I'll add that you smell like sh*t...
> 
> Oh yeah, happy new year.



Agreed  You know Cornwall tried to enter themselves as a seperate country for the Commonwealth games? God knows why  GET OVER IT CORNWALL YOU ARE NOT A COUNTRY


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 2, 2006)

LOL that is funny. The Quebec of England.


----------



## plan_D (Jan 2, 2006)

Yeah, but we don't give them any money or anything. We just laugh at them. 

And no it wasn't a ginsters pasty.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 3, 2006)

found out this morning our bid for entry into the commonwealth games as a separate state was turned down  and we're a dependant state, we used to be an independant state, we're about as close as you can get to being a separate "country".........


----------



## plan_D (Jan 6, 2006)

But ...you smell too much like sh*t ...and you're all dumb. And you're a prime example.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 6, 2006)

At this point I want to point out that I am NOT from Cornwall and I had no say in deciding to move here, as I was about 2 months old at the time.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 6, 2006)

hell i'm proud to be cornish, as are many people, and i aint that stupid


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jan 6, 2006)

I decided to send some rigged grenades to the needy people of Mogadishu. 

They have a 1 second delay....


----------



## plan_D (Jan 7, 2006)

So, they either blew up in the plane. Or, you forgot to take the pin out. 

What do you do when P-38 throws a grenade at you?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 7, 2006)

Ummmm wonder why hes throwing cabbages?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 7, 2006)

plan_D said:


> So, they either blew up in the plane. Or, you forgot to take the pin out.
> 
> What do you do when P-38 throws a grenade at you?



Catch it, pull the pin and throw it back!

But then again he may have just thown the pin at you!!!!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 7, 2006)

in which case run like hell..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 7, 2006)

Why? Ahhh no a pin! that could have someones eye out if used inappropriately!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 7, 2006)

although to be honest he'd be one hell of a shot if he could throw it in your eye, it'd do quite a bit of damage too............


----------



## plan_D (Jan 7, 2006)

You'd have to be a complete reject if he managed to hit you in the eye with a pin.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 7, 2006)

That or just unlucky...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 8, 2006)

you're already unlucky if you're that close to him


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 8, 2006)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> hell i'm proud to be cornish, as are many people, and i aint that stupid



Yeah and P38 Pilot is proud to be from Alabama so whats your point?


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 8, 2006)

LMFAOROFL...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 8, 2006)

HA!


----------



## plan_D (Jan 8, 2006)

Hahah!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 8, 2006)

hey


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 8, 2006)

Damn Rednecks...


----------



## plan_D (Jan 8, 2006)

Hahaha ...!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 8, 2006)

He is going to have a fit....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 8, 2006)

A fit what, cousin?  

(You know its all a joke P-38...or is it?  )


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jan 8, 2006)

Gnomey said:


> Damn Rednecks...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 8, 2006)

cheddar cheese said:


> A fit what, cousin?
> 
> (You know its all a joke P-38...or is it?  )



It will go over his had and he will blow up.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 9, 2006)

adler said:


> He is going to have a fit....



i wont, for the simple fact it wont make any difference


----------



## Pisis (Jan 9, 2006)

ROFL


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jan 9, 2006)

Hey Im A Redneck and proud of it baby!



_I'm a white boy, but my neck is red / I put Miracle Whip on my Wonder 

Bread / My face is pale, nah, I've never been in jail / Me and Buffy spend 

every winter at Vail / How many bitches have I slapped? Zero. Unh! / And 

Martha Stewart happens to be my hero / I grew up on a farm and I was 

born with no rhythm / Dr. Phil's my uncle and I like to hang with him / I 

can't dance / I wear khaki pants / My middle name's Lance / My 

Grandma's from France _ - SCARY MOVIE 3


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jan 20, 2006)

im 12 mmkay? so please excuse me for my previous posts u guys always had to correct


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 20, 2006)

Your 12? Wow I think P38 will be happy to hear he is not the youngest member on here anymore!


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jan 20, 2006)

lol i turned 12 like only 3 months ago


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 20, 2006)

I got things on my ass older than 12 years....


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 20, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> I got things on my ass older than 12 years....


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jan 21, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> I got things on my ass older than 12 years....


i bet the next time u sh*t u will stay in the washroom 4 a whole month, or even more


----------



## mosquitoman (Jan 21, 2006)

You're making me feel old, and I'm only 20


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 21, 2006)

> i bet the next time u sh*t


And I bet that if u say that word around ur Mommy u'll get ur mouth washed out with soap...


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jan 21, 2006)

how much u bet?


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 22, 2006)

I wouldn't bet with Les...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 22, 2006)

I also would not bet on the youth today either. There parents let them get away with shit that we never would have dreamed of. It can be good and can also be bad.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jan 24, 2006)

who wants to run away with sh*t? not les' sh*t f course, unless it would earn me some money worth it, as if


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 24, 2006)

lanc always runs away with shit, he likes it when the sheep chase him


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 24, 2006)

loomaluftwaffe said:


> who wants to run away with sh*t? not les' sh*t f course, unless it would earn me some money worth it, as if



Its a figure of speech.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jan 26, 2006)

hey im not that stupid, i was just fooling around


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 28, 2006)

Just checking...


----------



## rebel8303 (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm 20 too and when I was 12 I didn't even know that Internet existed...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 30, 2006)

Wow, now that is something that I thought I would never hear.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jan 31, 2006)

was it already that popular in 1996-1998 because i can barely type in the keyboard in those years


----------



## MacArther (Jan 31, 2006)

17, yes 17. I have WAY too much time on my hands, so I study past conflicts (mostly WW2) and tactics, that and it's is just fun to read about.


----------



## Erich (Jan 31, 2006)

question :

can you please reduce the size of your mac siggy please. a bit overwhelming in your minimal postings

thank you


----------



## MacArther (Jan 31, 2006)

I'll try to. But how do i do so???


----------



## R988 (Jan 31, 2006)

23, one of the less represented age groups


----------



## Hunter368 (Jan 31, 2006)

36 here and going on a 100 some days I feel like.


----------



## Erich (Jan 31, 2006)

ah going on shall I say it .............. ?

a healthy and manly 54. Ride em hard boyz !!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 31, 2006)

46 - soon to be 47....


----------



## evangilder (Jan 31, 2006)

39, 40 is coming up quick.


----------



## Erich (Jan 31, 2006)

gosh what a bunch of kids ............ 8)


----------



## evangilder (Jan 31, 2006)

yep


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 31, 2006)

Erich said:


> gosh what a bunch of kids ............ 8)


Grandad.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 31, 2006)

Hey, maybe Erich can be the official board "Pappy"


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 31, 2006)

Breiig?


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 31, 2006)

39 as well, going on 40 in April...

Actually, there already is a Pappy, but how bout Grampy Erich???


----------



## Erich (Jan 31, 2006)

I'll take Opa you maggots ............


----------



## CurzonDax (Jan 31, 2006)

evangilder said:


> 39, 40 is coming up quick.



I know what you mean. I am a very childish 37.

:{)


----------



## mosquitoman (Feb 1, 2006)

20, not quite a child but not quite an adult


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 1, 2006)

You lot are making me feel younger by the day 

Only 18 here...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 1, 2006)

Im 16. That has no bearing on my mental age though


----------



## plan_D (Feb 2, 2006)

18; 19 in April.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Feb 2, 2006)

knowing how old ppl are online makes me feel so young


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 4, 2006)

Almost 26 here but my body feels like it 45 sometimes.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 4, 2006)

15...suckers......


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 4, 2006)

Kiss my ass u young whippersnapper....


----------



## ww1ace (Feb 4, 2006)

Hey guys! Back again from a long break. Snowing right now really freaking hard!


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Feb 6, 2006)

snow!!! its freaking hot here! i mean people died while lining up for a game show due to dehydration(u would know if u watch CNN or BBC)


----------



## CurzonDax (Feb 6, 2006)

I wish it would snow here, as a teacher I could use a snow day.

:{)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 6, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> Kiss my ass u young whippersnapper....



Wouldnt that be regarded as paedophilia?


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Feb 16, 2006)

omfg i know what that means!
dude u sicken me


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 16, 2006)

I think everyone who knows me has been sickened by me at some point...


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Feb 16, 2006)

dude, even before i went here u made me imagine having diarrhea without toilet paper, or was that lanc?


----------



## CurzonDax (Feb 17, 2006)

loomaluftwaffe said:


> dude, even before i went here u made me imagine having diarrhea without toilet paper, or was that lanc?



Eeeewwwww  

:{)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 17, 2006)

bit early for you to be dissing me aint it luft?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 17, 2006)

loomaluftwaffe said:


> dude, even before i went here u made me imagine having diarrhea without toilet paper, or was that lanc?



Would be worse without a toilet


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Feb 20, 2006)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> bit early for you to be dissing me aint it luft?


no, im not dissing you! im just unsure wether you or CC said that mmkay?


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Feb 23, 2006)

cheddar cheese said:


> loomaluftwaffe said:
> 
> 
> > dude, even before i went here u made me imagine having diarrhea without toilet paper, or was that lanc?
> ...



belive it or not ive seen a brief and pants in the middle of the hallway filled with poo, he just didn't make it


----------



## ww1ace (Feb 25, 2006)

So what did he do, shit his pants?


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 25, 2006)

> I think everyone who knows me has been sickened by me at some point...


Yep....


----------



## Henk (Feb 25, 2006)

Well I am 19 going on 20 this year. You young guys should enjoy it while you can.

Henk


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Feb 25, 2006)

ww1ace said:


> So what did he do, sh*t his pants?


they just wanted to demonstrate what "real" humor was cause someone just did some corny thing

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2802&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=120


----------

